# Dois-je continuer à  rester inscrite à pole emploi  ou pas ?



## Brigitte (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde 🙂,

J'espère que vous allez bien ? Pouvez vous m'éclairer 🤔 .
Voilà  à  partir  de janvier je  vais avoir :
- 1 contrat 31h/s (3jrs/s)
- 1 contrat 30h/s (4 à 5 jrs/s)
Et 1 contrat  36h/s. ( 4jrs/s)
Est-ce que selon vous  il  faut  que  je  continue  à  rester  inscrite à pôle emploi ? 

Où  cela  ne sert à  rien  vue  que je toucherai pas de complément je pense ? 

En attente  de  vos  retours,  je  vous  souhaite  de bon  préparatifs de fête 🎄 de fin d'année à tous🎅


----------



## booboo (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
je suis toujours inscrite ( depuis de longues années ), et je ne touche pas de complément.
Je m'actualise tous les mois, transfère les fiches de paie , les documents de fin de contrat, comme ça mon dossier se complète au fur et à mesure.


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Décembre 2022)

si vous touchez toujours des ares, attendez un peu, le temps que pole emploie fasse le calcul de vos salaires, si après 2/3 mois vous touchez rien il est inutile de continué vos déclarations.

Ce là sert à rien de rester inscrite et d'envoyé vos fiches de paie tout les mois, pole emploie est relié informatiquement avec pajemploi ,quand vous perdez des contrats vous avez juste à vous re inscrire et tout se fait informatiquement.

j'ai perdue récemment deux contrats et j'ai reçue un appel de polemploie (service compta) pour me dire qu'ils avaient tout et plus besoin de me déplacé tout se faisait entre polemploi et pajemploi 

je suis au chomage depuis septembre et je me suis jamais déplacé,j'ai eu 2 rdv téléphoniques


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Décembre 2022)

Certains (notamment des agents POLE EMPLOI.. ou @nanny mcfee ) vous diront que ça ne sert à rien de rester inscrit si vous ne touchez pas de compléments.  Car il faut s'actualiser, envoyer ses bulletins de salaire.... à priori pour rien.

Moi je suis de l'avis de @booboo .. En restant inscrit, POLE EMPLOI a toutes les fiches de paie qui sont enregistrées au fur et à mesure.
MAIS SURTOUT..... ce qu'oublie de dire POLE EMPLOI c'est qu'à partir du moment où on se désinscrit, ça fait démarrer le délai de déchéance au delà duquel des droits non utilisés sont perdus au bout d'un certain temps (durée de l'indemnisation initiale prolongée de 3 ans).
En restant inscrit, ce délai de déchéance ne s'applique pas et les droits peuvent être utilisés même 10 ans après...

Après chacun fait comme il veut.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Décembre 2022)

RESTEZ inscrite c'est un conseil comme vous l'a expliqué Nanou91 un contrat est si vite perdu ainsi rien à refaire !!!


----------



## VirKill (22 Décembre 2022)

Bjrs, je ne touche rien de pole emploi depuis la fin de mes droits mais je suis toujours inscrite et actualise chaque mois j'envoie mes BS en même temps, lorsque je demanderai mon départ volontaire à la retraite je leur signalerai, on verra bien.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Décembre 2022)

@VirKill 
Et après la fin de vos droits vous n'avez pas eu droit à un rechargement ?


----------



## Brigitte (22 Décembre 2022)

Merci 🙂 beaucoup pour vos retours, si je reste  inscrite du coup il vont me déduire  au fur et à  mesure  mes jours  de chômage  ou non ?


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Décembre 2022)

@Brigitte 
Bah pas si ils ne vous versent rien....
S'il vous reste par exemple 350 jours.
Si le montant des salaires de vos contrats repris sont trop élevés pour permettre un complément POLE EMPLOI, ils ne vous verseront rien. Mais du coup ne décompteront rien des 350 jours restants.


----------



## Brigitte (22 Décembre 2022)

@Nanou91 
Merci 🙂 car j'avais peur 😱 qu'il  déduisent les jours quand même. 
Votre réponse me rassure


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Décembre 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> MAIS SURTOUT..... ce qu'oublie de dire POLE EMPLOI c'est qu'à partir du moment où on se désinscrit, ça fait démarrer le délai de déchéance au delà duquel des droits non utilisés sont perdus au bout d'un certain temps (durée de l'indemnisation initiale prolongée de 3 ans).
> En restant inscrit, ce délai de déchéance ne s'applique pas et les droits peuvent être utilisés même 10 ans après...
> 
> Après chacun fait comme il veut.


merci de l'info je savais pas


----------



## papillon (22 Décembre 2022)

bonjour

Comme boodoo, Je suis inscrite à Pôle-Emploi depuis des années et me suis jamais désinscrite
bien que je ne touche rien en ce moment, je continue à m'actualiser tous les mois et j'envoie mes bulletins de salaire


----------



## Dilara (22 Décembre 2022)

Nanou, je n'ai pas bien compris, pouvez vous m'expliquer svp ? merci


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Décembre 2022)

@Dilara 
Alors je vais essayer d'expliquer le plus clairement possible.
Imaginons que vous vous inscrivez à POLE EMPLOI le 1er Janvier 2023. Et que POLE EMPLOI vous ouvre des droits pour 24 mois (soit 730 jours = 730 ARE).
Si vous n'avez à côté que des contrats "*conservés*", POLE EMPLOI vous paiera 30 ou 31 ARE par mois.
Mais si vous avez des salaires de contrats "*repris*", POLE EMPLOI ne vous versera chaque mois qu'un complément (par exemple 8 ou 9 ARE).
Donc à ce rythme il vous faudra un moment avant d'épuiser vos 730 ARE..... (si POLE EMPLOI ne vous en paie que 10 par mois, 730/10 = 73 mois... il vous faudra donc 73 mois (plus de 6 ans) pour épuiser vos droits .. Jusque là vous me suivez..... ?
*Ça c'est si vous ne vous désinscrivez jamais*.

SI VOUS VOUS DÉSINSCRIVEZ, là ça change les choses.  POLE EMPLOI va prendre du coup en compte le "*délai de déchéance des droits*".
C'est à dire que passée une certaine date, utilisés ou pas, les droits non encore utilisés seront perdus...
Ce délai c'est : la durée des droits initiaux (24 mois dans l'exemple) + 3 ans.... Donc dans l'exemple 2+3= 5 ans.
Donc imaginons : vous vous inscrivez à POLE EMPLOI le 1er Janvier 2023. Vous vous désinscrivez le 30 avril 2023. Puis vous vous réinscrivez le 1er Septembre 2023. Et bien 5 ans après le 1er janvier 2023 (départ des droits initiaux) : *donc le 1er janvier 2028*, les ARE non utilisées seront perdues et le compteur reviendra à 0..  Car le fait de vous être désinscrite aura enclenché la prise en compte du délai de déchéance.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

Je vous donne un exemple

j'ai 4 contrats de 45 heures chacun
Qui sont toutes des activités reprises Et je touche tous les mois un petit complément de pôle emploi

Si je prends des congés sans solde ou que je déduis des jours enfants malade de mon salaire je déclare moins à pôle emploi et mon complément sera plus élevé

Donc il vaut mieux rester inscrite

La dernière fois j'ai eu le covid
Et bien je n'ai rien envoyé à la secu
J'ai pris ses jours en congés sans solde
Et j'ai eu un complément de pôle emploi
Du coup aucune perte de salaire pour mois durant mon arrêt maladie
J'ai même touché plus 😂😂😂

Et j'ai surtout été payé tout de suite
J'ai pas attendu 3 mois pour avoir mes ijjs
Et j'ai économiser le prix des photocopies des bs à renvoyer 48 au minimum


----------



## Dilara (22 Décembre 2022)

Très bien, merci pour vos explications. Du coup, étant donné que je suis inscrite à pole emploi depuis septembre 2022 ( car j'ai cessé mon activité en tant que nounou à domicile pour me lancer comme assmat ), et je perçois un complément de salaire depuis novembre, et que a partir de janvier 2023 je vais commencer à toucher un salaire supérieur au ARE que je touchais (suite à la signature de nouveaux contrats), je reste inscrite et je prend le temps de tout déclarer chaque mois.
Prendre un petit quart d'heure au début de chaque mois ne devrait pas être compliqué pour le coup  😄 
Merci les filles !


----------



## Griselda (22 Décembre 2022)

Perso ça fait plusieurs années que je reste inscite même si je n'ai que rarement une ARE pour au moins une bonne raison:

ne plus avoir besoin de refaire toute la procédure depuis le début notament les 2 RDV physiques obligatoires qui sont particulièrement inutiles dans notre cas mais en prime specialement difficile à caler avec nos autres obligations de nos contrats restants car POLEmploi a bien du mal à integrer que si nous sommes au chômage partiel nous gagnons juste moins d'argent mais n'avons absolument pas plus de temps libre.

La 2eme bonne raison de continuer de t'actualiser c'est qu'aujourd'hui tout se fait en dematerialisé en quelques clics. Il y a 15 ans quand il fallait tout imprimer puis tout envoyer par la poste chaque mois, trouver une enveloppe, un timbre, une boite aux lettres et le temps de s'y rendre c'était franchement relou. Aujourd'hui c'est très simple.


----------



## Euphrasie (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Comme beaucoup, depuis que j'exerce je continue de m'actualiser pour toutes les raisons déjà expliquées.

Avant j'habitais dans une très grande ville, donc, j'avais beaucoup de demandes, puis un jour je suis partie dans une petite commune. Bah, déjà, j'ai perdu 3 contrats sur 4 ! Aïe ! Ouf que je continuais à m'actualiser... J'ai pu m'installer dans mon nouveau domicile sans avoir de difficulté financière et en continuant à accueillir à petit qui "m'a suivi". 
Plusieurs mois se sont écoulés sans que je signe d'autre contrat... Re-aïe !
Dans cette commune, il s'avère que je n'ai jamais retrouvé aisément 4 contrats simultanément, là encore, je n'ai pas souffert de précarité.

Franchement, je n'ai jamais regretté de prendre un peu de temps pour m'actualiser puisqu'il m'est arrivé de ne pas être "complète" et dans ce cas, c'est beaucoup moins angoissant dans les moments "sans". Pas de stress, les ARE, se mettent en place "seul", et voilà.

Certaines collègues qui avant leur retraite qui avaient pas mal cotisé et qui ne trouvaient pas de contrat ont pu bénéficier de l'ARE avant l'arrivée de leur retraite, elles étaient soulagées de ne pas être sans ressources.

Bien que l'on sait toutes que, hélas, les modalités vont changer, c'est pas une raison pour pas continuer...

Belle soirée !


----------



## mum74 (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, très claires toutes ces explications,  merci 
Question supplémentaire,  le versement régulier d'ARE a-t-il un impact sur le paiement ou non d'impôt sur le revenu ?


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Décembre 2022)

Mapoule perso bien contente d'avoir des ARES pôle emploi NON ce n'est pas inutile ... depuis 4 mois j'en touche et ma retraite va être du même montant que mes ARES alors je suis déjà habituée à vivre avec ce montant ... voilà faites comme vous le voulez je pensais comme vous avant mais je ne regrette pas de m'être inscrite un jour à pôle emploi ... maintenant à voir les nouvelles modalités de paiement pour 2023 ???


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Décembre 2022)

@mum74 
C'est le risque de toucher des ARE pour un montant assez important : sur ces sommes on n'a pas d'abattement fiscal donc ça peut nous rendre imposable.
Tout dépend bien entendu des sommes qu'on perçoit.


----------



## nounoutinou34 (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Suite à un arrêt maladie d'un mois, pôle emploi m'a radié,  j'ai donc été obligé de me réinscrire,  pensez que ce ce fait,  pôle emploi à prit en compte le délai de d'échéance.  Merci de vos retours,  bonnes fêtes à vous tous. Tinou34.


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Décembre 2022)

@nounoutinou34
Oui... A partir du moment où il y a radiation puis réinscription le délai de déchéance s'enclenche....
Et il faut savoir que pour tout arrêt maladie d'au moins 15j, POLE EMPLOI désinscrit systématiquement.
Bonnes fêtes à tout le monde.


----------



## Griselda (24 Décembre 2022)

A partir du moment où tu ne peux défiscaliser que sur des journées où un enfant est réellement venu, oui il vaut toujours mieux, à revenu égal, qu'il soit issu de ton travail réel plutôt que de l'ARE. Selon les revenus de l'ensemble de ton foyer tu pourrais peut être devenir imposable. Mais perso ça ne m'est jamais arrivé. Sans doute parce que mes revenus total + celui de mon Époux et parce que nous avons encore des enfants à charges en études supérieures cela suffit à éviter cette mauvaise surprise? Mais je n'ai jamais perçu durant longtemps, ni des sommes importantes en ARE. C'est tout juste un filet de sécurité qui me permet de manger, guère plus, donc...


----------



## Euphrasie (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir Nanou91,

Tout d'abord je te remercie pour l'information suivante : _Et il faut savoir que pour tout arrêt maladie d'au moins 15j, POLE EMPLOI désinscrit systématiquement. _

Pourrais-tu nous dire précisément dans quel cas ? Lorsque tu ne perçois pas du tout d'ARE ou les 2 mon capitaine ?

Et du coup, préconises-tu de ne pas se mettre en arrêt, enfin, j'imagine que c'est dur, parce que pour avoir 15 jrs de maladie, c'est que c'est sérieux...

'fin parce que c'est cher payé, je trouve d'être "dégradé" comme cela... Je comprends très bien que l'on a pas à être payé par 2 administrations, c'est normal, mais de là à être radié... Ouïlle !

Prends ton temps pour apporter la réponse, il n'y a pas d'urgence.

Joyeux Noël !


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour @Euphrasie (mais décidément, que j'aime ton prénom...  )
Que tu perçoives des ARE ou pas, quand tu t'actualises, tu dois déclarer un arrêt maladie.
Et s'il fait plus de 15j, leur logiciel te désinscrit.

Alors que faire ? C'est un choix.... Ou déposer l'arrêt maladie et s'il dure plus de 15j être radié. Ou ne pas le déposer...
Comme ASSMATZAM quand elle a eu un arrêt de 7j pour le Covid je crois (et portant 7j elle n'aurait pas été radiée). 
Tu ne présentes pas ton arrêt maladie à la sécu.
Tu décomptes tes absences sur tes salaires. Comme tu déclareras du coup moins de Salaire à POLE EMPLOI, il se peut que ça t'occasionnes des ARE, qui compenseraient le salaire perdu.
Tout est question de calcul à faire, de plafond. Chaque cas est particulier. D'où l'intérêt de savoir comment calculer ce qu'on doit toucher de POLE EMPLOI.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Décembre 2022)

Nanou91 j'ai eu plusieurs arrêts et jamais je n'ai été désinscrite ? et pourtant la sécu et pôle emploi corresponde ensemble et je notais bien arrêt du temps au temps ...


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Décembre 2022)

@angèle1982 
Tout dépend de la durée de tes arrêts... Plus ou moins de 15 jours.
Et tout dépend quand tu as eu ces arrêts.
Avant ils étaient moins regardants... Mais depuis quelques mois ils surveillent tout. Notamment ça.
Et avec les réformes de l'assurance chômage en octobre 2021 puis août 2022, ça sera systématique.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Décembre 2022)

Bon courage alors les filles et les gars ... 🤔


----------



## Euphrasie (26 Décembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour ton retour Nanou91.
Compte tenu que je m'approche de la retraite, enfin peut-être... vu ce qui se prépare, c'est pas gagné...
J'opterais pour le choix de ASSMATZAM.
Parce que mince, on travaille, on cotise aux caisses d'assurance chômage, bref on se donne du mal, pour au final se faire léser, alors on ne demande pas à tomber malade, bien au contraire... Double peine...


----------

